# Anyone know anything about "Roasterb"



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I ran out of coffee today. Bad enough under normal circumstances but even more so when I've a Mazzer Mini on its way!

So I was looking for somewhere where I could just grab a bag or two and Lo! and Behold! it turns out there's a fella roasting just down the road from me in Old Windsor called "Roasterb". According to his website he supplies Esquires and Flavourly and won a Small Business Sunday award from that Theo chap off Dragons' Den. Has anyone tried the coffee? I'm thinking I'll ask him if I can pop over and get some&#8230;


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I ran out of coffee today. Bad enough under normal circumstances but even more so when I've a Mazzer Mini on its way!
> 
> So I was looking for somewhere where I could just grab a bag or two and Lo! and Behold! it turns out there's a fella roasting just down the road from me in Old Windsor called "Roasterb". According to his website he supplies Esquires and Flavourly and won a Small Business Sunday award from that Theo chap off Dragons' Den. Has anyone tried the coffee? I'm thinking I'll ask him if I can pop over and get some&#8230;


I got 850g of Tanzanian something or other roasted a few days ago, you can buy it off me if you want to. I'm in Bylfeet Surrey about 12 miles from you, pm me if you want it. Nice coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Dave, cheers, yes, potentially! What sort of roast level are we talking? My preference is for darker, less acidity. By fleet isn't far for me, I could even pick up if you're around during the day Thursday/Fri. I'm on tapatalk at the most and can't figure out PMs but I'll try to message you tonight when the laptop is on!


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Hi there,

Not sure how true this is but I was told that Roasterb do not roast the coffee themselves. They are more of a intermediary supplier. Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

RoskoBeans said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure how true this is but I was told that Roasterb do not roast the coffee themselves. They are more of a intermediary supplier. Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


I'm curious as to why you resurrected a 2 year old thread to state this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

risky said:


> I'm curious as to why you resurrected a 2 year old thread to state this?


I guess he must be fairly passionate about people who roast and sell their own coffee, rather than act as a non value add middleman...dunno?


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Also, as when I was searching for a local roaster, I stumbled across Roasterb myself. Couldn't find much info about them, but can see they still operate two years on. So wanted to share what I'd heard.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey, my thread from 2 years ago has come back to life. Well I did try Stefan (Roasterb)'s beans - he was even kind enough to bring them round to my house! I also did take DavecUK up on his offer of the Mwiria AA I think it was - so I ended up with various bags of really good beans from Dave, and spent many an hour drinking his coffee and learning a lot, and bought great used kit as well. The nearest roaster of note that I'm aware of however is workhouse in Reading. I've just got into the habit of trying all sorts of beans from lots of different roasters rather than trying to buy retail bags locally. And should Dave have a surfeit of beans again I'd be very happy to roast share again.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> BAnd should Dave have a surfeit of beans again I'd be very happy to roast share again.


I can always roast a a kilo or so extra in the roaster next time I roast for my current roast sharers, just send me an e-mail if you want and I'll give you some warning when I'm next roasting.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! Thanks Dave, yeah that would be cool!


----------

